# I Built a Wall



## roadfix (Jan 9, 2019)

I just saw this on another forum I frequent:

*I Built a Wall*


Hondo Gravel said:


> Not exactly a wall but a tall fence to keep those renegade deer out of my yard they were eating everything in sight. Only if I can figure out on how to get those deer to pay for the fence :roflmao:





jon c. said:


> They ought to be able to pay. They have plenty of doe.


​​​​​​​


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 9, 2019)

Venison sells for up to $45.00 a pound, depending on the cut. THAT is how you get them to pay for the wall!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2019)

When I moved to where I live now (on the edge of a wildlife preserve and protected watershed lands), I looked into how I would be able to grow a veggie garden. 

We see deer and turkey year 'round. We just saw 2 very ypung bucks and 5 adult does in our backyard during our dinner.

Then in warmer weather, we see bears, groundhogs, squirrels, chipmunks, mice, and other creatures every week, so I learned that the fence has to be 8 feet or higher above ground, 2 feet below ground, and strong enough to keep a 300 lb black bear out.

Unless I want to spend several thousand dollars on 10 foot chain link fencing, or more on a greenhouse, I will have to just think about how much I miss my old gardens.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 9, 2019)

Bucky..this is how we deal with bears up here..they are pretty reasonable..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmr8gZIRcTE


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2019)

Lol, that's so Canadian.

But just don't try that when you're between the mama and cubs.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 9, 2019)

roadfix said:


> I just saw this on another forum I frequent:
> 
> *I Built a Wall*
> 
> ...




  Love the play on words, in this day and time.  Gave me a good giggle. Thanks for sharing, Roadfix!


----------

